

How to deal with piracy as a publisher.  - epochwolf
http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/01/booty-call.html

======
chmike
If free becomes legal, search tools and aggregators will become easier and
more efficient as methods and tools to view them. The numbers may then be
différent.

~~~
aw3c2
I think the main idea behind this post was not to fight piracy like they do
but focus on their customers.

------
what
More on piracy from the same author:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1389499>

------
rameshnid
Jaron Lanier would disagree...

------
coned88
It will never be possible to stop guys that use legitimate means to gather
ebooks, such as using their local libraries overdrive subscription,
downloading books legally and then decrypting them.

